# Some differences and similarities



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Two things that reminded me of other countries.

I was in a shop where a lady wanted to return a flashlight because she couldn't change the 3 batteries. I bought the same flashlight in Israel and had to throw it away for the same reason. It's impossible to remove the old ones without destroying the container that holds them. I did manage to get them out but destroyed three new batteries when I forced them in.

None of the three places that I've stayed at here have plugs in the sinks or bath, and it was the same in Belem in Brazil. One time they had ads all the time on the radio asking people to conserve water and I only succeeded in buying plugs after trying several shops. No one understand why I'd want to stop the water running away.

I was amazed today and how inexpensive meat is here, (in Brazil it was cheaper than vegetables), a chop and two large sausages for 1.50 euros.


----------

